# **OFFICIAL** Roy Nelson vs Fabricio Werdum Fight Discussion Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This is one weird stylistic matchup if there ever was one. Roy may be too fat for Werdum to submit. Should be a gooder.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Werdum by being the same fighter only bigger an in better shape :laugh: no but seriously, ground should favour Werdum, if only a little. Can't see any of these guys submitting the other. Standing is very close, Nelsons boxing vs Werdums Muay thai. Both have good chins but Nelson has a better one. I say Werdum by decision.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm curious to see how much weight Nelson has lost since his last fight. I see Nelson winning this via KO in the late second round. I don't see Werdum been able to submit Nelson, been a black belt as well and i see Nelson edging it on the feet. Plus Nelson has a chin of granite.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

For some reason I see Nelson winning the striking and Werdum falling to his back a lot.

Nelson via KO.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nelson via (T)KO.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

If Nelson comes in in shape and focused this fight is his for the taking. He has better striking, more power, and his defensive jiu-jitsu and chin will make him very hard for Werdum to handle.

I'd say Nelson takes a TKO in the middle of the third, or a UD win.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Nelson's going to grind out a decision by landing better shots and controlling more of the fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

So Werdum didn't get KO'd/TKO'd by Overeem (not even close) but Nelson is going to do it? That seems unlikely to me. Not that Nelson is a bad striker, he isn't but I don't see what he does better than Overeem. I think Werdum wins a comfortable decision here.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Drogo said:


> So Werdum didn't get KO'd/TKO'd by Overeem (not even close) but Nelson is going to do it? That seems unlikely to me. Not that Nelson is a bad striker, he isn't but I don't see what he does better than Overeem. I think Werdum wins a comfortable decision here.


I don't think flopping to his back will be an option, Roy probably won't mind jumping in his guard.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

I can see this fight going like this:
ready?
ready?
let's go guys
2-3 punches from both fighters and one leg kick from werdum
Nelson catches Werdum
case 1) Werdum pulls guard cause he submitted Fedor so everything is possible for him (in his opinion) and Nelson stays at top of him for the rest of the round
Case 2) Nelson takes him down with his weight and stays on top for the rest of the round.

Now, choose case 1 or 2 for each of the 3 rounds and the sum is: Nelson 30-27 via UD.

(now you clap)
Thank you


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> For some reason I see Nelson winning the striking and Werdum falling to his back a lot.
> 
> Nelson via KO.


LoL, I'm not sure that Roy can count on that ohr, I can see both fighters winning under the right conditions. 

Nelson has a lot of disadvantages to overcome and I have a lurking feeling he'll lose even though I picked him.

I wish he could drop enough weight to fight at lhw or they could finally install cruiser weight now that they moved the SF guys over. It would suck a lot of talent out of hw but it would be worth it.

Anyway, hope he can pull out the w.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I wonder how hard it is to body triangle Roy Nelson... dont think Werdum could get a sub here, I could see Nelson knocking him out though.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I see this fight going to a very close decision.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Werdum will dominate.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Drogo said:


> So Werdum didn't get KO'd/TKO'd by Overeem (not even close) but Nelson is going to do it? That seems unlikely to me. Not that Nelson is a bad striker, he isn't but I don't see what he does better than Overeem. I think Werdum wins a comfortable decision here.


True but Arlovski KO'ed Werdum. A beats B then B beats C, therefore A beats C doesn't work in MMA, especially the heavies - one punch can change things quickly. This fight is a coinflip to me, but I'm with you on Werdum by decision.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm a big, Big County fan but for some reason I have a bad feeling about this one, can't quite put my hand on why. 

Hope I'm wrong mind and Roy's able to blast him out of there.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

mastodon2222 said:


> True but Arlovski KO'ed Werdum. A beats B then B beats C, therefore A beats C doesn't work in MMA, especially the heavies - one punch can change things quickly. This fight is a coinflip to me, but I'm with you on Werdum by decision.


Arlovski didn't KO Werdum, he beat Werdum by decision in an uneventful fight. Werdum was never in any real trouble standing with Arlovski (not that he didn't lose, I agreed with the decision but he wasn't getting beat up). Did you mean that Arlovski KO'd Nelson?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I picked Werdum by decision wild guess.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Roy has enough grappling experience to avoid the subs, so he should hold top position for the majority of the fight to a decision.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

See this fight as dead even, dont know who is going to take it. But absolutely want Mir vs Werdum after this, regardless of outcome.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't care who takes this one. I like them both so its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fabricio all day.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Werdum by decision or early sub.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Both my bets are on so far one has Werdum/Condit left as my picks one has Werdum/Diaz.. No pressure Fabricio!!

Coming our to the Boss is... Pretty boss


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> True but Arlovski KO'ed Werdum. A beats B then B beats C, therefore A beats C doesn't work in MMA, especially the heavies - one punch can change things quickly. This fight is a coinflip to me, but I'm with you on Werdum by decision.


Arlovski UD'd Werdum not KO'd.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Roy looks ripped.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Springsteen tonight, guess this is the serious Roy


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm diggin' the rat tail. Work up front, party in the back.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roy's boiler is down to a pony keg so you can tell he's getting in better shape- RV ******* shape but it's a big improvement. :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Christ, I hate that obnoxious chant.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tough fight to call. Werdum is the better grappler and technically the better striker but Nelson is probably the better wrestler and the more effective striker.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Werdum's gonna have to wash his hands a lot after palming countries taint like that.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Roy is messed up


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Not fair with the "bleeding like a stuck pig" comment.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The leverage in that clinch is nasty considering how much taller Werdum is.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't see Werdum subbing fatty.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fab Doom looks better than ever.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Werdum's like a human troll.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

As an American I hate the "USA USA" chant during MMA fights.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

K-1 Werdum.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Fab looks great here...


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

great round
big country must be made of rock!


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Only hope for Nelson is to catch Werdum on the button.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

roy's face looks nasty


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Werdum's stand up is so underrated cos of his jitz, but they guy hung in well with Overeem and his clinch looks sick


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome round! Like both of these guys, but gotta cheer for Roy. Great job by him getting up when werdum had his back.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Werdum uses the scoop technique when checking the oil.

USA!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Need a rocketlauncher that shoots baseball bats tipped with boulders to KO Roy Nelson


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

wow, Werdum! 10-8 almost


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Arlovski must hit so so hard, how did he ever put Big Country down!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, Werdum's striking has been showing technical improvement for awhile but its crazy how much more power he is showing. Guess considering his size it shouldn't be so surprising but still.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Arlovski must hit so so hard, how did he ever put Big Country down!


AA has some serious dynamite in his hands, very fast and explosive, he just gets KO'd by a light breeze


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This fight really goes to show you the size difference between big country and the rest of the HW division. Nelson should be at LHW, even MW if he didn't have any fat on him. 

With his JJ skills and his heavy right, he would be pretty good at those lower divisions, HW not so much.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think I give round 2 to big country......should make the third interesting.

1-1 going into third.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

YES! Roy's back.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> This fight really goes to show you the size difference between big country and the rest of the HW division. Nelson should be at LHW, even MW if he didn't have any fat on him.
> 
> With his JJ skills and his heavy right, he would be pretty good at those lower divisions, HW not so much.


Definitely think he should hit a treadmill and drop to LHW


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah, no way did Roy take the 2nd.

He did a good job of KOing the air, but little more. Werdum up 2-0, imo.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

big country via knock out round 3.

i hope


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Werdum needs to stop f*cking around end this. He's acting like Silva without the finishing power and Roy will be swinging for the fences this entire round.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Knowing these judges, it's 2-0 for Werdum.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Werdum looks much improved:thumbsup:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome fight so far. Werdum's standup has def improved. He looks like a contender for that belt if he don't get KOd here.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Man win or lose Big Country is a warrior.....lol


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't see Nelson winning the third unless he finishes. Dude looks gassed


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Nelson at a lower weight class would be a disaster for him honestly. His biggest problem is that he moves straight forward and straight back, never angles and always looks for one shot at a time, never a combo. Roy is a head hunter who has gotten by with a good chin and a good ground game. Not much else.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Much better round for Nelson but I still think he needs to put Werdum away if he wants to win this thing.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Werdum's stand up has steadily gotten better and better- if he continues with his ground game he could be a big force in the HW division. :thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Werdum is tearing him up. Easy UD, with his much improved striking. Of course the one fight I pick, they do the complete opposite, stand and bang.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Now THAT was a fight.

Bout damn time.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you Fabricio! Great performance, Werdum could well be top 5 at HW


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Gotta say, Werdum has improved his striking BIG time. Pretty easy win.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Walker said:


> Werdum needs to stop f*cking around end this. He's acting like Silva without the finishing power and Roy will be swinging for the fences this entire round.


To be fair, not even JDS could put the guy away.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm kind of disappointed by this event, most of the fights are pure slug fests with little to no technical striking/ground game.

Koscheck was just using his right hand and refused to work combos or his jab at all.. I find that rather boring.

This fight was actually pretty good compared to the previous ones.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Roy's just so much smaller...staying at HW is pointless


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Nelson needs a new nickname besides Big Country. He seriously reminds me of a fat terminator.. Is there anything that'll put him away? Rogan wasn't wrong Nelson HAS the best chin in MMA by a mile.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Now THAT was a fight.
> 
> Bout damn time.


Watching from europe, it's 6am here, I fell asleep during the Kos fight, woke up in this fight's 2nd round, finally a good fight!

Roy's a true warrior


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roy Nelson, the Kung Fu Zombie Fighter... What a chin!!!!

I'd like to trow a full power shot with a baseball bat at his chin just to check if his lights would go out.


Hadoc, it's not 6am in Portugal, it's 5am.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Good stuff. Werdum's striking keeps getting better.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Great fight. Roy has an iron chin. Maybe that ponytail gave him some super-powers.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> I'm kind of disappointed by this event, most of the fights are pure slug fests with little to no technical striking/ground game.
> 
> Koscheck was just using his right hand and refused to work combos or his jab at all.. I find that rather boring.
> 
> This fight was actually pretty good compared to the previous ones.


Heh? Werdum's striking has been very technical, a masterclass


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why did Werdum seemingly give up on the clinch after the first round? Man he was working that thing in nasty fashion and then nothing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Velasquez vs. Werdum...?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Velasquez vs. Werdum...?


That would be a fun one. Or Mir. Make it happen!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Velasquez vs. Werdum...?


I like it.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Why did Werdum seemingly give up on the clinch after the first round? Man he was working that thing in nasty fashion and then nothing.


He probably figured he'd be in much less danger by sitting on the outside and using his kicks. Either way he was in total control of the striking because of Roy's inability to cope with Werdum's lateral movement. Much less of a dangerous position considering the shot he took. Hit the enemy while not getting hit is a good tactic, eh?


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

I say werdum vs mir for shot at title


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm just saying this is the one fight that was good compared to the others. I really expected more from Koscheck.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> To be fair, not even JDS could put the guy away.


Completely agree- I was reacted to the 2nd round when he was dropping his hands like Anderson but he proved in the 3rd round he was in total control. Really great performance for Fabdoom in the stand up against a tough guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think they need a translator to translate the questions sometimes because I am not sure Werdum understood what discouraging meant. His english is decent but I think some words were getting him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Roy's just so much smaller...staying at HW is pointless


He's co-main eventing having gone 1-2 in his last three, never being a champion and getting chances against top ten guy after top ten guy. He drops down he has to worry about high level wrestlers and faster strikers that don't gas after 1 round.

He's a gatekeeper and an awesome one at that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Prolific said:


> I say werdum vs mir for shot at title


yes yes yes


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BWoods said:


> He probably figured he'd be in much less danger by sitting on the outside and using his kicks. Either way he was in total control of the striking because of Roy's inability to cope with Werdum's lateral movement.


But Roy was putting him IMO more damage when Werdum was trying to work from the outside then when he was attempting to hit the back of Roy's head with his knee by way of driving it through his face.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> yes yes yes


Just thought that myself. Winner gets Title shot. But if not Mir...Cain.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Ddog0587 said:


> Just thought that myself. Winner gets Title shot. But if not Mir...Cain.


I absolutely want to see Werdum vs Mir. However if Werdum wins, a second fight against JDS will be another first round walkthrough. A third fight against Overeem for a UFC Belt would be cool, considering I thought 'Doomtime won that second


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

hadoq said:


> Watching from europe, it's 6am here, I fell asleep during the Kos fight, woke up in this fight's 2nd round, finally a good fight!
> 
> Roy's a true warrior


7am here. I was struggling to stay awake during the Kos/ Pierce fight too. Luckily this fight woke me up for the ME.
:thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I would love to see Mir-Werdum and se Fabdoom snap Mir's arm. 

Cain-Werdum would be much much tougher for Fabdoom though.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Walker said:


> I would love to see Mir-Werdum and se Fabdoom snap Mir's arm.


I don't see that happening. Mir would sub him on the ground.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't see that happening. Mir would sub him on the ground.


I doubt that.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

.....


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Walker said:


> I doubt that.


'Doomtime might be the better pure JJ artist but Mir is much stronger, much more controlling, and proved against legendary JJ HW Nog, that he can slip a sub attempt while rocked, lock in his own, and snap a limb. He could do the same to Werdum.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

So much for the UFC having the all around better HWs.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Now that I think it over i want to see Werdum v Cain. BJJ vs Wrestling. I worry about Werdums cardio tho. id also like to see Roy get Big Nog or possibly Carwin whoever returns first. Mir should get Bigfoot Silva.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm tired that every time I root for Nelson, he loses. And when I want to get his ass kicked, the man wins. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

If the T-virus escapes, and the world plunges into a zombie apocalypse ensure and I have to fight my way to safely, I will want 2 things: A lightsaber and roy nelson.....no one can put this guy. BEST chin in MMA.

That said Werdum has clearly been working on his standup with Mr. Anderson Silva. He clearly has power...any man is out they getting hit in what sounded like tenderizing meat. I think Werdum would KO Mir as we know Mir has no chin. Werdum v Cain for a No. 1 contender spot. The only Qs I have left for Werdum are 2 things: Chin and Cardio.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

If Roy Nelson takes a year off MMA and worked on getting in shape, he can be a champion imo. The guy has skills he can't use. His striking lacks due to quick gassing and he still has that black belt, but his submissions lack from gassing too. I think if we can get him in shape and get his cardio up, the guy's striking and ground game will imrpove so dramatically, and he has the best chin in MMA. How can anyone f with him now?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ddog0587 said:


> If the T-virus escapes, and the world plunges into a zombie apocalypse ensure and I have to fight my way to safely, I will want 2 things: A lightsaber and roy nelson.....no one can put this guy. BEST chin in MMA.
> 
> That said Werdum has clearly been working on his standup with Mr. Anderson Silva. He clearly has power...any man is out they getting hit in what sounded like tenderizing meat. I think Werdum would KO Mir as we know Mir has no chin. Werdum v Cain for a No. 1 contender spot. The only Qs I have left for Werdum are 2 things: Chin and Cardio.


I like Cain vs Werdum but not for #1 contender. JDS blasted them both in like 60 seconds. 

Although, besides Reem there isnt hardly any top guy JDS hasnt dominated. Maybe Cormier and Barnett later on, Id love to see Mir vs JDS, just to add another decent name to Ciganos W column.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Those knees were no joke, here's a pic of Nelson's cut up close:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That cut looks nasty, didn't seem that bad during the fight. I have no idea what to think of him anymore. Nelson can't hang with the elite HW's. I hope he'll get an easier fight to bounce back from.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This fight just gives me even more confidence in Alistair Overeem.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> I like Cain vs Werdum but not for #1 contender. JDS blasted them both in like 60 seconds.
> 
> Although, besides Reem there isnt hardly any top guy JDS hasnt dominated. Maybe Cormier and Barnett later on, Id love to see Mir vs JDS, just to add another decent name to Ciganos W column.


Yes JDS beat them both however Cain just got caught and is still a top 3 guy. In a rematch if Cain avoids those bombs he could beat JDS. And Werdum is clearly a different animal these days. I say he could hang with Jr.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

JDS would liquify Werdum's brain for a second time if they fought again. Mir did basically the exact same thing to Fatty as Werdum with knees. JDS would destroy Mir also just because it is a terrible matchup for Mir. Overeem and Cain are the only real threats to his title aside from maybe Cormier who we haven't seen enough of yet.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea, I still think Werdum gets merked by JDS, as well as Mir. JDS is a nightmare match up for both fighters.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> This fight just gives me even more confidence in Alistair Overeem.


Overeem will beat JDS if he gets one knee in might be over just from that.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ddog0587 said:


> Yes JDS beat them both however Cain just got caught and is still a top 3 guy. In a rematch if Cain avoids those bombs he could beat JDS. And Werdum is clearly a different animal these days. I say he could hang with Jr.


Cracks me up, this silliness that Cain could beat JDS in a rematch.


JDS made Cain SO uncomfortable standing and then blasted him with an easy combo, Cigano didn't even have to cut any angles or throw anything tricky to put him out cold. Oh yeah, and he had a major surgery-required injury before the fight even started.

Reem is going to be an easy fight for JDS, he's going to wilt so fast it will be almost disappointing. I'm not sure who a tough match up for him will be really... Barnett if he had an iron chin maybe? Carwin if he could get JDS down a ton of times and work some GnP?

You also have to remember that JDS is 5 years younger than Mir, almost 5 years younger than Overeem, TEN years younger than Carwin, 7-8 years younger than Barnett, 5 years younger than Cormier... Cain is only two years older than him but JDS isn't even in his prime yet, not even close.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Somebody posted this on my site (no, it's not related to MMA) that made me lol

"scientists need to figure out how to replicate roy's face and make protective vests out of it"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Somebody posted this on my site (no, it's not related to MMA) that made me lol
> 
> "scientists need to figure out how to replicate roy's face and make protective vests out of it"


:laugh: could be useful. You can run a truck over it and he'd still be coming at you.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its a shame that Werdum showed some of the best clinch work since Anderson sent Rich to MW and its totally eclipsed by people wearing Diaz blinders. 

Great return by Werdum and I am really interested in seeing his continued improvement. Some of the best BJJ in MMA and he just displayed one of the best clinches. With Werdum's ever improving stand up the guy is establishing himself as a true upper echelon fighter.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Time to put on Mir vs Werdum. If Mir submits Werdum that would put him on the MMA pedestal as one of the best MMA grapplers. Doubtful though...

I always thought Werdum was a dope fighter. A little slow though, but very promising. He'll be in the top five, but won't beat JDS, Cain or Overeem.


----------

